# Organic Garden Soil Miracle Gro



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought I'd just make a bit of a post on this.

I am using it in my 33g tank, and I have had no indication of any spikes in water parameters, and my plants are growing awesome. I am now a strong advocate of not buying "aquarium type of soil" I think it is overrated and not worth it at all.

Just so everyone knows I did a 2-3" of the soil and capped it with play sand, and the plants are doing great.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

any fish in there? its not the plants i'd be worried about


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Yup there are fish.. .. and shrimp.. and some snails that I found must've hitch hiked on the plants


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool  thats good to know, the plant substrates are way overpriced


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I found it on some of the planted plant forums.... most of the 'organic' stuff is pretty good as there is nothing extra in there. The only issue I had was there were some 'larger' pieces of sticks and bark, but it was perhaps 5-10 pieces and it was nothing to remove these and then cover the soil with the pool sand...


----------

